# Black(color) Fountain Pen Nib



## Josh Reid (Oct 27, 2015)

I have had a request for a replacement nib for a fountain pen that is black colored. Does anyone know where I might find one? I have done some google searches as well as checked through some of our IAP Vendors with no luck. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 27, 2015)

*Black Ruthenium Nib*

If your looking for a 6MM nib I have some Black Ruthenium 6MM nibs. These are not a solid black more like black Titanium.


​


----------



## Penultimate (Oct 27, 2015)

Here is another, Monteverdi. 
Fountain Pen Accessories | xFountainPens


----------

